# My Moonbathe haul! (pics!)



## Amber (May 31, 2007)

Hush Hush Tendertone (these were way bigger than I expected!)





Firespot (LOVE!!!!)





Cosmic





Claire de Lune





Afterdusk Blush - soooo gorgeous!





Saturnal - look at all the different shimmery glitter pieces in there!





So awesome!


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (May 31, 2007)

*ahhhh so pretty! great hauL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  how is the tendertone? i'm debating whether go get em or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 31, 2007)

Awesome haul. Ahh, I can't wait to get my goodies. 4:00 p.m. is taking sooo long to get here.


----------



## ginger9 (May 31, 2007)

I LOVE you pictures!!! They are awesome! I was hoping to give my wallet a break but you are making it really hard for me now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your great haul!


----------



## Amber (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redbombchelle* 

 
_*ahhhh so pretty! great hauL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  how is the tendertone? i'm debating whether go get em or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​_

 
I love them. They feel really good on (sort of like the lipgelees) and they smell great!


----------



## Amber (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I LOVE you pictures!!! They are awesome! I was hoping to give my wallet a break but you are making it really hard for me now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy your great haul!_

 
Thank you!


----------



## melliquor (May 31, 2007)

Oh... it is so pretty.  I can't wait until next thursday.


----------



## Robin (May 31, 2007)

Great pictures!  Nice to hear that the Tendertones are bigger than you expected.  I've been spending WAY too much on makeup lately but I just might have to go pick up one of the Tendertones.


----------



## triccc (May 31, 2007)

I'm jealous.


----------



## MaySum (May 31, 2007)

Great haul! Do the tendertones really smell like strawberry kiwi or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## Amber (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MaySum* 

 
_Great haul! Do the tendertones really smell like strawberry kiwi or is that just wishful thinking?_

 
No they totally do! They aren't flavored but the smell reminds me of lip smackers or lip gloss I used to get as a kid!


----------



## TIERAsta (May 31, 2007)

oooh... i'm so happy today is payday!!  i've been patiently waiting for tendertone!!


----------



## MaySum (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amber* 

 
_No they totally do! They aren't flavored but the smell reminds me of lip smackers or lip gloss I used to get as a kid!_

 

Gah! Guess I will just have to explain to my wallet that I *need* some of these then


----------



## yoonjungifer (May 31, 2007)

i just bought the *warm smile tendertone* today and it's so lovely! they smell so so so good and look even prettier in the pot! i wanted to buy them all but i already did enough damage with my haul today. -sniff- oh well, maybe next time i'll buy more, teehee. ahh, i really wanted to buy the *afterdusk blush* too but i already bought 2 different ones [honour & barbie- fab] so i stopped myself. anyhoo, enjoy your new stuff! ^_^


----------



## Ms. Z (May 31, 2007)

OK, I am gonna have to hate you;  I checked out this col. last week & was not impressed, but your photos are great!, now I want something.

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## User40 (May 31, 2007)

Great haul. Thanks for posting such beautiful pics!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (May 31, 2007)

OH im so envious...Great haul ..and hush hush looks so yummy =P


----------



## clwkerric (May 31, 2007)

OOOooooo! I love it! The tendertone looks delicious!lol


----------



## SELFstyled (May 31, 2007)

Great shots! You make me want to buy that blush hehe.


----------



## juli (Jun 1, 2007)

you are making it more difficult for me to decide which tendertones to get... & if I get them all it will just be collecting dusts =P


Nice pictures and good stuff u got there!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice haul and great pics!


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 1, 2007)

the tendertones...looks nice, but are they lipgloss or lipbalm...???or what?? I'm so new on this...hehehe


----------



## wafflebees (Jun 1, 2007)

ooh everything looks fantastic...love the pics!


----------



## ruca_or_hina (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice! 
I wasn't going to buy anything from this collection, but now I need firespot!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 22, 2007)

Firespot, is well, HOT!!


----------

